# Need Help



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got a cub cadet 2135 garden tractor,it is 12.5 horse kholer engine,and has the drive shaft instead of belts,would this tractor pull a plow for a small garden ?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Most garden tractors are made for ground engaging implements. So yes if you can find a plow that will fit your tractor you could be able to pull it. 

Engine power is not normally the problem. Lots of older garden tractors got along fine with 6-8hp engines and never stopped for lack of power. Lack of traction and strength of transmission are what will stop you.

Andy


----------



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks,most of the weight is in the rear end,but now i just have to find a plow.


----------

